# What Carbon Road Bike Approx £1000



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi All

I'm looking for a road bike to join my 29'er in the garage for when I'm going to be sticking to the black sticky stuff rather than the gravel/mud.

I'll be getting it via the CycleScheme program at work so I have up to £1000 to spend and will probably use an independent local bike shop for 2 reasons: (1) I like to support local independent business (2) they are usually much better value than the big boys if you haggle properly.

I'll stick to my usual recipe of going for the best frame possible at the expense of better components. Anything in this price range should have half decent components to get me started and they can be upgraded at a later date, the frame can't.

I've been keeping an eye out for something carbon and other than Canyon bikes which can only be bought direct (not on CycleScheme) I think the best choice is from Merida (again).

Option 1
http://www.merida.com/en_gb/bikes/road-bikes/carbon/2015/scultura-4000-3453.html

Option 2
http://www.merida.com/en_gb/bikes/road-bikes/carbon/2015/ride-3000-3464.html

Has anyone with more knowledge got any other suggestions.

I'm 5'11 and currently the best part of 18 stone but fitter than you'd probably expect. I'll be using it mainly in fair weather around North Ayrshire countryside which can get hilly but I'll probably try to keep on the flatter routes with the aim of getting the weight back down to something more acceptable. More comfort/road than head down **** up racing is what I'm after but not hybrid, flat bar type.

P.S. I know CycleScheme isn't always as cheap as people think it is but it's the best way of getting it past Mrs Nanoman.

I'm adding the Ribble Ultegra 6800 Evo Pro Carbon to the list which looks too good to be true... Carbon Frame, Ultegra Groupset, Mavic Wheels... Might be a bit racey though.

There's also the Ribble R872. I'm a bit surprised that the Boardman Team Carbon comes up trumps in so many reviews so I might have to check that out too.


----------



## rainifa (Mar 12, 2009)

Nanoman said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm looking for a road bike to join my 29'er in the garage for when I'm going to be sticking to the black sticky stuff rather than the gravel/mud.
> 
> ...


I just bought the Ribble for a bit over £1000 as I upgraded the seat post to carbon and bought carbon ultegra pedals. The wheels are OK but I have a set of Mavic Cosmics to go on. It is a stunning bike for the money but it is a race setup. Good luck.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Late update on this thread but it might help someone, Planet X do some nice bicycles (carbon fibre range): http://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/bikes/road-bikes/pro-carbon


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Edinburgh Bicycle Coop said they couldn't discount any bike bought on the cycle to work scheme. They couldn't even offer the bikes that were on sale for the sale price. 


I used the scheme last year and was expecting to get a bill at the end of the year for buying the bike or continuing the lease, but heard nothing. Speaking to the other guys at work and nobody heard anything after the year was up.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Nanoman, at your weight I would be looking at higher-spoke wheelsets, probably handmade.

These DT Swiss from Rose will do the job:

http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/ren...0-c-dt-swiss-rr-585dt-swiss-370-sl/aid:716416

Absolutely no offense meant re. weight BTW.


----------

